# Sergeant Sean Drenth



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sergeant Sean Drenth

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Phoenix Police Department
Arizona*
End of Watch: Monday, October 18, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 35
*Tour of Duty:* 12 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Monday, October 18, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* At large
Sergeant Sean Drenth was shot and killed killed while on duty near the Arizona State Capitol Complex.

At approximately 10:00 pm dispatchers and other officers were unable to reach him by radio. A search was initiated and approximately one hour later officers from the Arizona Capitol Police located his patrol car in an alley approximately one block from the Capitol Complex. They located his body nearby.

The suspect(s) in the case remain at large.

Sergeant Drenth had served with the Phoenix Police Department for 12 years. He is survived by his wife and mother.

Agency Contact Information
Phoenix Police Department
620 W. Washington Street
Phoenix, AZ 85003

Phone: (602) 262-7626

_*Please contact the Phoenix Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Sergeant


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Sergeant Drenth.


----------



## brick2020 (Sep 16, 2009)

Rest in peace Sgt. Drenth, hopefully they have the death penality in Arizona!


----------

